# Wooden Yarn bowl - available



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

I never realized how great a yarn bowl is!! I love the way my yarn just glides through as I knit....everything is organized and so convenient!!

My husband makes them.... http://www.etsy.com/shop/WoolsofWhimsy

This one is for sale at WoolsofWhimsy on Etsy:


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful work! I'm going to forward this photo to my DH...my BDay is approaching....


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Is this once piece of wood than has been turned on a lathe, or is it multiples pieces of wood glued together then shaped? The top wood looks like it is possibly oak, but not sure.
would be a great gift.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> Is this once piece of wood than has been turned on a lathe, or is it multiples pieces of wood glued together then shaped? The top wood looks like it is possibly oak, but not sure.
> would be a great gift.


It is all cherry cut into rings then Glued and shaped by hand. No lathe. All is cut via scrollsaw


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the quick answer. I did not know there were so many variations of color in cherry wood.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful!!

Here's a working link: http://www.etsy.com/shop/WoolsofWhimsy


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> Here's a working link: http://www.etsy.com/shop/WoolsofWhimsy


Thank you Jvallas!!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

randado said:


> Thank you Jvallas!!


 You bet. Let's get some orders going! :-D

You have to remove the ending S on https here on KP - just a quirk of the site.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

How much is it and where do I order it from? I loved it from the first time I saw it.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

mmorris said:


> How much is it and where do I order it from? I loved it from the first time I saw it.


Here is the link to our Etsy shop where you will find all the information! Thanks for your interest and we hope you like it:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/WoolsofWhimsy


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful work!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a gorgeous yarn bowl!

I already have two yarn bowls, one ceramic, and one wood (the latter is made of camphor wood and smells wonderful), but you can never have too many yarn bowls for different projects. Will definitely be looking at your DH's Etsy site; my birthday's coming.

Hazel


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> What a gorgeous yarn bowl!
> 
> I already have two yarn bowls, one ceramic, and one wood (the latter is made of camphor wood and smells wonderful), but you can never have too many yarn bowls for different projects. Will definitely be looking at your DH's Etsy site; my birthday's coming.
> 
> Hazel


I absolutely agree Hazel, a yarn bowl for each project!! Much neater and so easy to pick up and knit


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

They're beautiful!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

randado said:


> Here is the link to our Etsy shop where you will find all the information! Thanks for your interest and we hope you like it:
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/WoolsofWhimsy


I've tried all the links offered, and I'm not seeing yarn bowls at all. When I do a search on your site, it says that yarn bowl, yarn bowls, and/or yarn+bowl cannot be found. Thought that you'd want to know. The wooden bowl is lovely!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Do an etsy search for the name of her store WoolsofWhimsy . 
When I looked there was one bowl and a total of I think 8 items. Even if the yarnbowl sold it should still show.


KnitterNatalie said:


> I've tried all the links offered, and I'm not seeing yarn bowls at all. When I do a search on your site, it says that yarn bowl, yarn bowls, and/or yarn+bowl cannot be found. Thought that you'd want to know. The wooden bowl is lovely!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

KnitterNatalie said:


> I've tried all the links offered, and I'm not seeing yarn bowls at all. When I do a search on your site, it says that yarn bowl, yarn bowls, and/or yarn+bowl cannot be found. Thought that you'd want to know. The wooden bowl is lovely!


Hi Natalie,
The single yarn bowl listed sold quite quickly, BUT if you go to http://etsy.com/shop/woolsofwhimsy you can place a custom order if you like, as many have already done. We will be glad to accommodate your request.

Otherwise please keep checking the Etsy Shop (Wools of Whimsy), we will post as fast as he can make 'em!! We never expected such a positive response but are extremely happy that that is what has happened!

Thanks,
Randi


----------

